# Uneven Pecs



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, my right pec is slightly bigger and better shaped than my left, what should I do?

Ever since I stopped doing decline bench press I have noticed it, it's the lower part of the pectoral muscle that is visible on my right pec but not on my left. This makes my right pec look bigger and more developed, which is annoying, as I want them to look even (or thereabouts).

Should I start doing decline again or carry on doing incline and flat, bearing in mind I've been doing that for the past few months and have seen no change at all (in terms of my left pec "catching up"). If I was to start doing decline again, which chest exercise should I leave out? Or should I do all three?

Sorry if I'm making it sound like a crisis, I just want it sorted cos it's starting to get quite noticeable! :lol:


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok,

do you pose and squize your muscles properly?Check out this first,its better to take a relax pose in front of the mirror to spot the problem.

There are a number of ways to fight the problem,the good news are, because of the muscle memory youll sort out it quicly.

WAYS OF TRAINING (the most common)

1.Train only your bad side and dont train the good side

2.Train your good side with one set and do 3-4 for your bad side

3.Train both sides equally but use a heavier db for your bad side example 15kg db for the good side 20kg db for the bad side.

I would suggest to train only your bad side for a while using the continious tension method.

1.one hand db incline press

2.one hand db incline flys

IMO,its better to use machines instead free weights for better isolation,balance of movement and correct form.

:cool2:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Add some decline in to see if this makes an improvement.

Also try using dumbells more as this will make the arms and pecs work independantly so this might force your weaker pec to work more and therefore catch up.

Dont worry about it improving straight away. Be patient and it will soon match again


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i really dont know how good an idea this is but i know a lad who had a paranoia about his left arm being smaller than his right arm so he put a bit more weight on the left side of the bar than the right side (only 1.5Kg more i think). he swore this was what sorted it out but we all thought there wasnt a problem in the first place.


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

So should I sacrifice (one of) incline/flat for decline or should I just do all three? Wouldn't three sets of incline, decline and flat bench be overtraining the chest?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

AAZ said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys.
> 
> So should I sacrifice (one of) incline/flat for decline or should I just do all three? Wouldn't three sets of incline, decline and flat bench be overtraining the chest?


I would say 3 sets of each is a bit too much. Mix it up a little. One week flat and decline, next falt and incline, next incline and decline etc etc etc


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> I would say 3 sets of each is a bit too much. Mix it up a little. One week flat and decline, next falt and incline, next incline and decline etc etc etc


Sorted! :thumb:


----------



## pushpapal.singh (Mar 17, 2009)

I think decline bench press will be helpful in removing this asymmetry of your pecs.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tbh, not many are fully symmetrical,

My left arm measures smaller but looks better than my right, my left leg is bigger but right has slightly deeper cuts, my left pec os alot bigger than my right although I tore it and still gives me trouble..

So basically dont worry too much..

What i suggest is using dumbbells as much as possible and stay away from machines!


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

I found this myself a few months ago. My left shoulder and pec were smaller than my right. So I stopped using the bar for my presses and started to use the dumbbells instead. It was all down to bad form I think. To "catch up" though, I went to the next dumbbell up, so if I was pressing out a 25 on my right side, I'd have a 27.5 on my left side. I also do one handed shoulder press as well, because my left shoulder is still miles behind.


----------



## g10chy (Dec 16, 2009)

I am having this exact same problem. People have even started to point it me which is making me slighlty paranoid!!!

Would you say training only my left (less developed) side is the way forward or should go heavier on the left?

I am already only using dumbells as the bars/machines make my right pec work much harder then the left which i think is the cause of the problem :confused1:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

if they're both the same strength, there's sod all you can do about it without causing muscular imbalances that will cause more problem than they solve.

if one is weaker than the other. focus on getting them both to the same strength.

you cant really change the shape of muscles. you can just get less fat so they're more visible (always good with pecs) or make them bigger and fuller.

my pecs are odd shapes. i spent ages trying all those BB myths trying to even them up. none of which worked. the best thing is to just make them both bigger. no one will notice that one is a different shape, when they're both huge lumps of meat the size of most peoples glutes.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

godsgifttoearth said:


> if they're both the same strength, there's sod all you can do about it without causing muscular imbalances that will cause more problem than they solve.
> 
> if one is weaker than the other. focus on getting them both to the same strength.
> 
> ...


Thats a good post IMO.

Pi$$ with the cock your given.

Chances are its only you that can notice the difference anyway!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

take a look at your posture - often people will hve greater internal rotation on one arm which will contract one pec more than another due to it being in a shortened state

if there is then you would need to stretch out the pecs. lats and upper traps on that side


----------

